# Powerbook G4 Changer le lecteur/graveur interne



## kimononono (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Oui je sais, le titre fait peur. Mon lecteur/graveur est mort, et il a décidé d'apporter un cd avec lui au paradis des ferailles. Les techniciens Mac coutent trop cher et deja l'achat de la pièce neuve me ruinera.

Alors voilà, j'ai deja changé le disque dur de mon ordinateur, je sais donc à quel point c'est pas facile d'atteindre les composantes internes de mon modele de Mac présicément (Powerbook G4 12" Superdrive).

Juste avant de mourir, mon ordinateur m'affichait encore dans les informations systeme, que je possède actuellement un "matshita dvd r uj 825". Je compte donc changer cette pièce, mais il me manque deux choses très importantes :

1- Quel lecteur/graveur CD et DVD pourrais-je acheter qui soit d'égale qualité avec le modèle que je possède actuellement? (Je ne veux pas nécéssairement d'options supplémentaires, juste un graveur qui soit fonctionnel et surtout, compatible!!)

2-Quelqu'un connait-il un site montrant comment changer le lecteur (avec des photos ce serait merveilleux!!!). Je sais qu'avec le site qui suit je peux me rendre jusqu'au graveur, mais ensuite, j'ignore quels fils je devrai débrancher et/ou s'il y aura une manoeuvre délicate à effectuer : http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_12_g4_article53.html

Merci à l'avance!!

Kim


----------



## pim (14 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux trouver des SuperDrive derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration pour moins de 150 &#8364; ici, et des guides ainsi que les pi&#232;ces ici. Bon petit bricolage.


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Septembre 2006)

cool ces infos, je cherchais justement...
merci à vous.


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2006)

109  ici.


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2008)

Apparemment, il n'existerait plus de graveur pour powerbook G4...

Mon père souhaite s'en acheter un pour son PWB G4 1,67 ghz. Comment faire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2008)

chacha95 a dit:


> Apparemment, il n'existerait plus de graveur pour powerbook G4...
> 
> Mon père souhaite s'en acheter un pour son PWB G4 1,67 ghz. Comment faire ?



Macway n'en vend plus, ça ne veux pas dire qu'on ne puisse pas acheter ce modèle ailleurs !


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Tu peux trouver des SuperDrive dernière génération pour moins de 150  ici, et des guides ainsi que les pièces ici. Bon petit bricolage.



109 $ avec un euro à 1.51 $ 

Profites-en pour prendre de la RAM et autres accessoires


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> 109 $ avec un euro à 1.51 $
> 
> Profites-en pour prendre de la RAM et autres accessoires


Cool ! Merchi ! 88,72 euros avec les frais de ports inclus ! Pas mal...

Mais étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas de différenciation entre le superdrive du 15 et du 17, non ?

C'est mieux que le prix de la boutique que m'ont proposé macway ! 200 euros le superdrive ! Et d'après-eux il s'agirait du prix réel... (micrOccase)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Février 2008)

chacha95 a dit:


> C'est mieux que le prix de la boutique que m'ont proposé macway ! 200 euros le superdrive ! Et d'après-eux il s'agirait du prix réel... (micrOccase)



Microccase sont des spécialistes de la vente du matos d'occase plus cher que le neuf : il y a deux ans, lorsque je cherchais un disque pour mon WallStreet, le 6 Go/4200 tr d'occasion qu'ils me proposaient, ils le vendaient exactement 1,90&#8364; de moins que le 40 Go/5400 tr neuf que j'ai finalement acheté chez Macway, et c'était soit disant "le prix" !

Pour les parisiens, j'ai découvert hier une petite boutique, au 80 rue de Ménilmontant (20ème) : Edition Parsia, certes moins bien achalandée que Microccase, mais où on trouve pas mal de choses quand même, surtout pour des Mac un peu anciens, mais dont les prix me paraissent plus raisonnables (et sans doute plus "négociables").


----------



## chacha95 (29 Février 2008)

Merci Pascal 77, j'irai jeter un oeil là-bas alors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Février 2008)

chacha95 a dit:


> Merci Pascal 77, j'irai jeter un oeil là-bas alors.



Inutile de te déplacer pour rien, ça, j'en cherchait un aussi pour mon iBook, il en avait pas. J'ai indiqué l'adresse en réaction à la mention de microccase, mais, c'est vrai, du coup, un peu H.S.


----------



## chacha95 (11 Mars 2008)

Yeeeeeeees! Ca y ait mon problème de superdrive est résolu !

J'ai même pas eu besoin à en acheter un nouveau. J'ai simplement mis à jour le firmware du lecteur. Troooop bien !!! Quand je pense que j'étais prêt à dépenser 100 euros pour acheter un....


----------

